# Voodoo ota root keeper app



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Has anybody actually used and tried this app, taking an update and retain root?


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Nope, but I can say that it makes it a lot easier to watch Google Video rentals. Having said that, if the update comes in the form of an RUU, then I don't believe it will work. As I understand it, for it to work, the update needs to be incremental in-style, whereas RUUs are commonly all-encompassing. Again, I'm not sure about this (and I know that you can have an RUU which could work with this, but I think it's rare for official RUUs to be made in that fashion), I'm just sharing my experience









All the best,

-HG


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks man wuz curious


----------



## R3Ds (Jun 29, 2011)

I used it and works like it says. Even temp unroot and reroot. On 605.5 to 605.9 ota for thunderbolt works just fine.

R3Ds Themes


----------

